# how tall is your x-pen?



## ilovepets (Sep 16, 2015)

i was going to get an x-pen so Bean could hang out in my room when the cooler weather comes. i saw some cheap ones at Ocean State Job Lot (bargain store!), but i think they only had ones that were 18" tall and 48" tall. i think the ideal height would be about 30", but i don't think they have those.

how tall are yours?


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 16, 2015)

I've used the 30" height for years and have never had an escape. There are some members on RO that had "climbers" that would scale that. But I've had over a dozen rabbits over the years and never had a problem with 30". (The white pen in the photo below is 29")


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 16, 2015)

Climbers, Jumpers, doesn't take much for an escapee. My 3lb female can jump hip high when she wants to escape. 36" wouldn't keep her contained. 48" is just fine if it has a door, or undo some of the clips that join the panels together and clip those together with a latch instead and make your own door. 
Just because somebody elses rabbit doesn't jump or climb, and yours never has, doesn't mean one day it wont decide HEY THAT LOOKS FUN OVER THERE!


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 17, 2015)

The smaller rabbits tend to be able to jump higher than larger rabbits. The world record for bunny jumping is 39." So that means no rabbit is going to jump over 48". But those 48" pens tend to be _very_ heavy and awkward to move about. A climber (rare) would be able to get over any height.

In your case, if the pen is just going to be set up in your room, then an escape wouldn't be disastrous - just inconvenient. (Not like escaping into the wild.)

You could visit a pet store and see their exercise pens just for the purpose of comparing their weights. They tend to be pricey there (I got mine for less from Amazon- another possible place for you to check), but you could "test" them out at the store by lifting them up and comparing the weights of the various height pens. That may help you decide which you would find do-able.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Sep 18, 2015)

Mine is 24" high, and I haven't had any rabbits escape it (or try to). I raise and show, so I have had dozens of rabbits since buying the pen, and they're all content to stay inside.


----------



## hamsterdance (Sep 19, 2015)

Mine is 36' high. I've had a shorter one but it made me nervous that they would climb on some of their tunnels or hidey houses to get a boost up and then escape from there.


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 20, 2015)

hamsterdance said:


> Mine is 36' high. I've had a shorter one but it made me nervous that they would climb on some of their tunnels or hidey houses to get a boost up and then escape from there.


 
Good caution! I am always careful to not place hidey boxes or anything climb-able near the pen walls.


----------



## Akzholedent (Sep 21, 2015)

My 24" xpen came with a handy cover that tricks them into thinking there's a solid roof up there, and there's no way to escape.  a sheet and clothes pins should work just as well. ^_^


----------



## missyscove (Sep 21, 2015)

I use a 30 inch pen which these days is just attached to their 42 inch long dog crate and they have free run of the pen. They've never tried to jump out but they used to jump from the floor up to my bed which was almost as tall so I don't doubt that if motivated they could do it.


----------



## BlackRabbits (Sep 30, 2015)

I build ex pens out of the same cubes people use to build CC cages. My bunny pen is two cubes high, 28 inches. They've never escaped from it. My pen is attached to the cage with climber's clips (I think that's what they're called) and I can move it anywhere if I want. 

Cube pens are a lot cheaper than the pet store pens, and you can customize them to make them as tall or long as you want. The cubes are held together with plastic zip/cable ties.


----------



## thebunnyhops (Oct 12, 2015)

I have a 36" one and it's perfect. I like it because it's low enough that I can step into it and bend over to give treats, refill water bowls, etc. The 48" one would have prevented that.


----------

